# CC's on air



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello everyone
i don't know if this thread already exists but lets post all pics of Cc's on air ride right here 

I'll start with 2 CC of my country (Belgium):





Grtz


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

user passat_98 had one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4138152-bagged-CC-build-thread


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

here's my old one


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

beat me to it Will, but you gotta post the good pics


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

and don't forget this abomination


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I wil own a CC one day. In my opinion, it's hands down the best looking car VW has ever made. 

More pictures!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

passat_98 said:


> and don't forget this abomination


Thank goodness you didnt post the interior i want to keep my breakfast down


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

This is a German CC and I've seen this car last year in Germany. the car is to extreme for me but its a demo car for a shop 
I have ordered one CC too and I will put air ride on it. that's the reason why i'm looking for some more pictures..

Here in Europe they are very rare!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

uhh, where's niculs?!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I was trying to make mine look good for a while


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> I was trying to make mine look good for a while


i had to quote this, is my favorite CC to date....


doin it right


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> I was trying to make mine look good for a while



Matt any idea about the size and ofset of these wheels.
this one and your CC are the hottest on earth !!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

B.A.G said:


> Matt any idea about the size and ofset of these wheels.
> this one and your CC are the hottest on earth !!


I know bagged cc's and it is my prossional opinion that this is the hottest cc on earth. 

I don't have specs on the wheels other than I know they are images. There's a thread somewhere in the airride forum with more info.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

passat_98 said:


>


damnit, never realized you did that license plate. now i feel like a boob. :facepalm:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

the brown cc above - the owner's name is "fookerbob" as for the wheels I believe those are image 88's? someone correct me if i'm wrong. I've only seen 2 sets, this one and the one on the mkiv


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> the brown cc above - the owner's name is "fookerbob" as for the wheels I believe those are image 88's? someone correct me if i'm wrong. I've only seen 2 sets, this one and the one on the mkiv


correct. hes a local socal guy, his ride is CHEERRYYY


----------

